# Slippery Floor



## Brassie14 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have a small shop, 12×16 I built myself. The problem I'm having is the floor is getting very slippery, to a point that feels unsafe. The floor is 1X12 southern yellow pine tongue and groove nailed with square cut nails. It's on top of let paper sandwiched between the pine and 3/4 plywood sub floor on top of pressure teated 2×8 16" 0C. I sanded and cleaned the floor with a cleaner as recommended before I put Mono coat on it. It's been fine for several years but now no matter what I do its slippery. I vacuum it, sweep it, wipe it down with a damp mop with a cleaner and it still seems slippery. Any recommendations appreciated. I've thought of using one of the items they use on hardwood floors that get slippery but wanted feed back first.

Thank,
John


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Stop sweeping, mopping and wiping it 

Or get some of these:









Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

You could try 1/4 cup vinegar with a gallon of water. Or, rustoleum males a nonslip spray. Or take Brad's advise.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree with you, if it feels slippery it is not safe.

We used to add a non-slip grit to the paint for boat decks. It was like a very fine sand mixed with the paint. You might be able to use that mixed with a urethane floor finish. If I recall correctly it was made by Petit.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Sand and a varnish for the cheap route.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

change your shoes maybe :<))


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I'd pick up a gallon of varnish and a little bit of sand and a bucket to mix them in. Mix well and apply to your floor.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

If you varnish your floors, add some of this:









I use it in the clear sealer for my patio


----------

